# post-partum emotions...when do they settle down?



## turnipmama (Oct 29, 2006)

I just had my little DD 6 days ago. We are both doing great and it turned out to be a really good birth experience despite it being an induction for medical reasons, it was still great! We are both doing really well...except I am SO emotional! I can cry so easily, especially in the evening. I haven't felt this emotinally raw/sensitive before. I am not depressed or anything, just crying really easily, especially when it dawns on me that I am really a mom now! When do these post-partum hormones and emotions settle down? Is it different for everyone?

It doesn't help that there is a LOT going on right now, we are still trying to buy a house (running into one brick wall after another), and right now where we will be living in a month is up in the air, so that makes me upset too!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Ther'es a huge variation- but I know that for me I was on an emotional roller-coaster when my milk supply was getting settled. I was constantly in tears when my milk first came in around day 4, and things certainly were NOT settled down only 2 days later!

The most intense part of the hormonal/emotional roller coaster should settle down in another week or so, but things will still be "crazy" for quite a while after that, before settling into a new definition of normal.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I started to feel like someday I would feel better right about 2 weeks. It was miraculous.

8 weeks was even better.

12 weeks I was definitely better and started to really enjoy the whole thing.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm *just* starting to feel emotionally normal again after DD's birth, and she's 4 months old. I was really emotional & depressed after the birth (a wonderful homebirth!!), for lots of different reasons.

It varies woman to woman. I hope it doesn't take as long with you. It's no fun at all!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
I started to feel like someday I would feel better right about 2 weeks. It was miraculous.

8 weeks was even better.

12 weeks I was definitely better and started to really enjoy the whole thing.

i totally agree with this... two weeks felt much better for me... 6-8 weeks i felt really "normal".


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

At 6 days I was definitely deep in the postpartum emotional roller coaster.

I don't remember exactly when the daily roller coaster ride stopped but I do remember many times while nursing feeling some very intense emotions and letting the tears roll down my cheeks. Mostly it was feeling intense love but not always.


----------



## LilWin (Apr 25, 2007)

The crying is usually in the first week, it has to do with hormone levels that go up and down and change. As far as feeling "normal" again, that will take a lot longer, it's different for everybody. Be sure to rest plenty and get enough fluids! Congrats on your DD.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

(((hugs))) You are RIGHT in the middle of the post-partum hormone dump - it usually hits me around day 4 or 5. I remember telling my brother when my nephew was born that somewhere a few days to a week after his child was born, my SIL would most likely have a day or two where she just lost it, emotionally, and that it's OK, totally normal, just give her lots of hugs! (Turns out he told her "it's just hormones" - advice that I meant to reassure HIM, not for HER! Guess what, she didn't like hearing "just hormones" a whole lot. Men, huh?)

For me, the worst passed after a day or two. After that maybe I was a little more touchy for up to a week? I think I was evened out by 2 weeks PP.


----------



## Mindy70 (Nov 1, 2004)

*hugs* I know exactly what you mean- I had the same thing for a few days with my first two- crying jags for little or NO reason, mood swings like crazy, bursting into tears w/o knowing why....

Give it two weeks, my worst mood swings only lasted a few days or so. My plan for this one is just to have lots of support for the first month post-partum.


----------



## Dancinmommy (Apr 19, 2007)

((HUGS)) hi huny...i experienced the same thing-i would cry over everything, happy, sad, frustrated, you name it-and i found it got worse for me in the evening too. i finally balanced out after about 2 wks or so...just know its normal hun!! however if it continues after 2 or 3 wks, maybe talk to someone about post-partum depression. hang in there-it gets better!


----------



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

Hugs to you, new mama!!! I remember being very emotional for the first weeks, starting when my milk came in, and everything (colours, sounds, smells) seemed incredibly intense. Sometimes I literally cried my eyes out because the intensity of my feelings was just too much to bear. There's a link to all kind of aspects of the 'postpartum rainbow' here, that made me understand more about this weird state I had been in (actually: it's not weird at all: it's completely normal!!!) HTH!


----------

